# My First Pet Rat!



## Rattus (Nov 2, 2010)

This is Remy, my first pet rat, I named him after the rat in Ratatouile, he's a gray male dumbo. ;D


----------



## JennBell (Sep 16, 2010)

He is soo cute


----------



## Rattus (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

He's cute! I like how he's snuggled in your shirt pocket. XD


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

Very cute  Doesn't he have a friend though?


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

He shares a cage with another rat who is owned by Rattus's brother-in-law. =) [It was in another post by Rattus.]


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

Aww. I'd love to see the two of them together (Stuart, I think you said his name was?)
May I ask why you have such a distinct separation of who owns who? Even though this is probably not the case, it makes me think that they have separate playtimes and such cause you don't want to deal with "the other person's rat" or whatever :c Kinda like when on tv you see mean step parents who are like "why should I care, they're not my real kid?"
You seemed like a very nice person in your other post so I don't see why this would be the case.

He's absolutely adorable (I have a soft spot for dumbos) and many congrats.


----------



## Rattus (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't worry, I love them both just the same, and treat them equally, I just want to clear the air about that, the reason i said it like that was because Remy was the one of the two that decided to start bonding with me, and Stuart bonding with him. We sat both of them on the floor, I sat to the left, my brother-in-law to the right, and we just sat there and watched them play, and after about 15 minutes, Remy came over to my leg and climbed into my cargo pocket and went to sleep, and Stuart went over to my brother-in-law and proceeded to curl up on his lap. It was quite cute and rewarding, we let them pick who they wanted to bond with. I noticed today that when we both were in the room, Remy was following the direction of my voice and Stuart the direction of his, while we were talking and getting the area set up for them to play. ;D 

Oh, sorry, forgot to mention, I will be spending the entire day Saturday with my rat(s) and will have ample opportunity to get a picture of Remy and Stuart playing, I will make sure to get some pictures of them together.


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

catsandscales said:


> He shares a cage with another rat who is owned by Rattus's brother-in-law. =) [It was in another post by Rattus.]


Thanks I've seen that now  It all becomes clear...


----------



## Rattus (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok, here is a pic of Remy's friend and cage mate Stuart, being held by my brother-in-law. I tried to get a good pic of them together, but right now they are far too hyper.


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

Cute! And I'm glad you love them equally, I knew you would have just had to, since rats have that affect.


----------



## Kritter (Nov 5, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Adorable


----------



## gweneverelynn (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so happy for you!!! Just wait. Over time you'll be cast by the "rat spell" They're such perfect companions. You will love your little one more than you ever dreamed you could. He's 100% precious! So cute.
Congragulations!
Love,
Gwen


----------

